
Ask HN: Why is there no internet micro transaction protocol yet for USD? - Ian999
I understand crypto can work with micro transactions but it&#x27;s unclear to me that usd would not work. I know it&#x27;s expensive through the credit card model but surely some version of mobile could be adopted.
======
PaulHoule
You could use a blockchain to make payments denominated in USD. (e.g. Ripple)
Previous to blockchains it was generally thought that micropayment protocols
were expensive: after Bitcoin, people stopped caring about what they cost.

Blockchain or not, it is hard to get the costs down. Some of the problems of
the credit card model (fraud) never go away.

